# Cymbidium goeringii repotting (春蘭の植え替え)



## jokerpass (May 15, 2021)

Cymbidium goeringii repotting (春蘭の植え替え): One of the Cymbidium goeringii in the collection needs to be repotted this year. It was 3 years since the last repotting, so it's time. When it is grown in the correct East Asian Cymbidium Potting Mix, the plant is rootbound. There are so much roots that it took me a long time to ensure that all the space and cracks between all the roots are filled with the potting mix. After repotting, water every day for 1 week, after 1 week, resume regular watering. Before and after pictures. Grown in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## TyroneGenade (May 15, 2021)

Hello, thanks for sharing. What is the potting mix? It looks inorganic, in which case why replace it? Does too much organic matter accumulate between it or is it an issue with salt build up?


----------



## jokerpass (May 15, 2021)

The potting mix is consisted of Hard Kanuma, baked Akadama, and Satsuma. Yes, it is inorganic, but they do break down eventually. The reasons to repot this plant: 1. the last repotting was 3 years ago, so the media is starting to get old and starting to break down (when you water, you can feel that the water is not draining out as faster). 2. The plant has grown to the edge of the plant, so repotting is required, so there is more room for new growths this year. They have started growing, I found at least 2 new eyes where the new growths will appear this year.


----------



## Ray (May 15, 2021)

Tyrone - back when I imported about 500 "Chinese" cymbidiums per month from Taiwan, they were grown in 50/50 coarse pumice and some sort of sticks over there. They repotted every two years.

I potted them up in S/H culture using LECA, and they did quite well, but I'll agree with Jokerpass that repotting about every 3 years was a good "norm" due to them outgrowing the pots.


----------

